# Really big Snow Storm for the Northeast next week



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

That link is from Nov 7


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

k1768;1893863 said:


> That link is from Nov 7


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I remember when I was a noob.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1893879 said:


> I remember when I was a noob.


Was?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

k1768;1893863 said:


> That link is from Nov 7


Ah, man ! You had to spoil the fun.....:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Yippie !

More rain heading our way...


No wonder I can't get the moss to stop growing on my back.. I've moved to Great Britain....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like this one better









this one says otherwise


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1893893 said:


> I like this one better


Don't involve me in that one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1893896 said:


> Don't involve me in that one.


really, how much snow cover you have?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1893900 said:


> really, how much snow cover you have?


None. melted 2 weeks ago


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

1olddogtwo;1893893 said:


> I like this one better
> 
> View attachment 139966
> 
> ...


I like the latter


----------

